# Any YTEP's still alive and kicking



## tazdiver (8 Oct 2008)

Hey all, 
Was just wondering if there are any YTEP's from the 82 - 84 classes still kicking around, specifically any 211ers.
Would be interesting to see how many actually survived to retirement age  
I joined 83, cornwallis serial 8341, rad op tq3 8405.


----------



## TCBF (8 Oct 2008)

- I married one!

 ;D

- Hey, remember the song?

" Why Teppp, for a full yeearrr, till they're full grown."
 8)


----------



## tazdiver (8 Oct 2008)

Okay that brought back very bad memories that song  
I am also interested in finding a couple of friends who where YTEP at the same time, Charles McNaughton and TW Wirch.
Both spent time in Petahaha and Lahr.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Oct 2008)

8340


----------



## tazdiver (8 Oct 2008)

so where u 7 platoon or 11? I was in the Crazy 8's


----------



## Timex (8 Oct 2008)

8410, 1Pl Your're right there's not many of us left.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2008)

I was a YTEP but a little later than the years you're looking for.  8645, 10 Platoon.


----------



## xo31@711ret (9 Oct 2008)

I joined in 82 as infantry, so not a YTEP, but a lot of my buddies came in a year later as YTEP'S. We use to call 'em chicken mcnuggets - take a case which regiment I belonged to..


----------



## Timex (9 Oct 2008)

I remember standing on the old line in the shacks on day one. The  Pl WO's in the middle of his rant and say's "Any of you Fu*k'n YTEPS here?" Two of us put up our hands.....it kind of went down hill from there.  :crybaby:


----------



## 421_434_226 (5 Jan 2009)

8429


----------



## Bin-Rat (21 Jan 2009)

I was 8331 2nd platoon


----------



## jim shaw (31 Jan 2010)

I was a ytep, 1983 in cornwallis, 7 pl.  I got out in 1995.....


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 Mar 2010)

8441, 2 Platoon.  I think I was the only guy in  my platoon that wasn't YTEP.


----------



## mike63 (23 Jun 2010)

jim shaw said:
			
		

> I was a ytep, 1983 in cornwallis, 7 pl.  I got out in 1995.....



Are you the same Jim Shaw that was in Cold Lake in 84, married Kim Dobey...are you an ex-MSEOp?


----------



## 1DAVE2 (25 Dec 2010)

I joined in 1985 as a YTEP under the OCEAN OP trade MOC 191.  Retired 29 Nov 2010


----------



## ArmyRick (25 Dec 2010)

I have heard of YTEPs, I joined in 1990 so I am lacking knowledge on this one. Why did infantry NCOs have a hate on for YTEPs?


----------



## mike63 (31 Dec 2010)

I was a YTEP, crse 8335, 5 plt.  Started out as a Cook, remustered Feb 1990 to TelOp 212, got melted in with the 211s in 1999 to become a SigO 215.   Retired Sep 2008.


----------



## NCRCrow (31 Dec 2010)

I have heard of these mysterious YTEP soldiers.

A couple of questions: What was the reason/premise for the YTEP and why did you join as a trade and remuster to another one?

Did you have to go to Cornwallis or depot training upon entry?

Thanks and to the YTEP's who have retired. Congrats


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Dec 2010)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> A couple of questions: What was the reason/premise for the YTEP and why did you join as a trade and remuster to another one?
> 
> Did you have to go to Cornwallis or depot training upon entry?



The Youth Training Employment Program (YTEP) was started by UI (now EI).  I forget what the age limits were, but you were enrolled for one year in the CF (Class C), salary paid by UI.  If the CF retained you in the trade you qualified in, they paid UI the money back.  I would suspect that's why many people had to remuster.

I did my Basic at Cornwallis.


----------



## 421_434_226 (31 Dec 2010)

Good morning, my YTEP contract was a huge total of 283 days. Come to think of it I have gone full circle started out as a reservist went reg, retired and am now a reservist again.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Dec 2010)

I was "posted" to CFRC Halifax for one day to sign the papers, changing me from Res to Reg.   ;D


----------



## mike63 (31 Dec 2010)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I have heard of these mysterious YTEP soldiers.
> 
> A couple of questions: What was the reason/premise for the YTEP and why did you join as a trade and remuster to another one?
> 
> ...



In my case I first joined up as a Cook (not my choice but because I wanted in at that time and didn't want to travel all the way to Toronto to enlist into the trade I really wanted).  I was told that it was only for 1 year and that I could remuster after that.  What they didn't tell me was that in order to re-enlist after that first year, I had to stay in that trade.  I really hated cooking, I wanted to be a Medic.
I went through Cornwallis for basic and then was off to Cold Lake for 4 months OJT before my crse in Borden started.  I was a cook for 7 years before I was able to remuster out and, that took 21/2 years to get approval on a medical remuster (I was allergic to cooking flour as it turned out).


----------



## Bass ackwards (31 Dec 2010)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> Did you have to go to Cornwallis or depot training upon entry?



Went artillery in September of 1983 (instead of holding out for a Navy trade which is what I really wanted).

To answer the question above, I was sent directly to the RCA Battleschool in Shilo for basic/GMT and then trades training. All of us B Troop guys wound up posted to 3RCHA in Shilo. The A Troop guys (also YTEP) wound up getting sent to 2RCHA in Petawawa.

I decided this just wasn't for me and went back to my reserve regiment for a couple of years then got out altogether. 
But given my ongoing fascination for ships and the sea -which gets deeper the older I get- I always wonder where I'd be right now if I'd held out for the Navy trade.

Good argument, I guess, to not be an impatient kid (like I was) and to wait for the trade you want.


----------



## Maraduer (10 May 2011)

I was 6 platoon, believe 8339, grad just before xmas 83. Joined as 512 Airfram YTEP and accepted Reg Force as a clerk. hated desk job at that age so remustered to Rad op in 86. Retired in 2008 in Kingston.

I believe the age limit was 17 to 25. 

YTEP was an awesome program to get your foot into the door for military back then. If you didnt like the lifestyle, at the end of the year you just said no.


----------



## mike63 (11 May 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> I was 6 platoon, believe 8339, grad just before xmas 83. Joined as 512 Airfram YTEP and accepted Reg Force as a clerk. hated desk job at that age so remustered to Rad op in 86. Retired in 2008 in Kingston.
> 
> I believe the age limit was 17 to 25.
> 
> YTEP was an awesome program to get your foot into the door for military back then. If you didnt like the lifestyle, at the end of the year you just said no.



Maraduer; we just missed each other, I left Cornwallis first week of Nov, I was serial 8335.  I retired in Kingston in 2008 also, as a Sig Op.

Mike


----------



## Maraduer (11 May 2011)

Hey Mike63
If it helps, I retired out of 2 ASG MSG CTR, First name is Ken


----------



## krustyrl (11 May 2011)

8545 (YTEP)  10 Platoon (Kill a Commie for Mommy)  and still serving......


----------



## mike63 (12 May 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> Hey Mike63
> If it helps, I retired out of 2 ASG MSG CTR, First name is Ken



Hey Ken, I think I know you.  I use to be a TelOp before they melted us in with the RadOps.  I was at CFJSR fm 03-08 and retired.  I think I met you through Heather Morgan once at the curling rink.


----------



## Maraduer (14 May 2011)

Very possible Mike63.

You may also know my brother Andy who has been at the Regiment since at least 2000


----------



## mike63 (14 May 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> Very possible Mike63.
> 
> You may also know my brother Andy who has been at the Regiment since at least 2000



I probably do know your brother as well.  I just know that I couldn't get posted to the Msg Ctr in 03 because (and this is what the CM told me...) "the Sgt that is there now isn't ready to leave yet, so to the Regt you go"  lol...but actually going to the Regt was a good thing for me.  I met a lot of good people, had a really good time (well up to the time that I got hurt DAGn for Kabul), and I'm really glad things worked out the way they did.


----------



## Maraduer (15 May 2011)

Burneau is the last name.
Sorry to hear about getting hurt Dagging, but its awesome that you have a great attitude about it.
I went over to the msg ctr in 03 as a Cpl
Was an awesome posting. 
Kind of missed the Regt routine though
Medically released  as well, but same attitude. Working for one of the big Federal Organizations in Kingston.
Nice to know I will never get that phone call at 0300 asking me to come in.
Still fight VAC after 9 years.


----------



## mike63 (18 May 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> Burneau is the last name.
> Sorry to hear about getting hurt Dagging, but its awesome that you have a great attitude about it.
> I went over to the msg ctr in 03 as a Cpl
> Was an awesome posting.
> ...


Your brother is/was a MCpl?
It's all about attitude eh, can't cry over spilled milk.  As much as I hate to admit it, I quite often miss the msg ctr life.
I use to hate having to call the 'on duty operator' at 0330 when I was in Edmonton, over something usually that could have waited until Wainwright, Yellowknife or Suffield would open up their cct.
I'm now working as a term CR03 General Admin Clk with the CDA.  It's a good gig but I'm hoping a indertimant position will come available, still miss my uniform though.
Keep up the fight with the VAC, I have stories I could tell you about them and all the fighting I've been doing since 1998!


----------



## Maraduer (19 May 2011)

Yeah my brother is a MCpl.
Here Here on missing the uniform sometimes. 
Where I work as a CR04 indeterminante, there is alot of hostility towards retired military guys double dipping. My new boss hates us and has stated she will not hire a priority if she can get away with it. 
Making my life hell. Freakin micro-manager.  
I miss being told to do a job and having supervisors who trusted you do do it the army way.
I have contemplated a deployment to CFB just to get back into some familiar territory.

So were you a priority hiring to CDA? I turned down CE when I started the priority hring process, they wanted me to be a book keeper with no proper training...lol
What do you mean we dont have money for that contract we did yesterday before I ordered a new dump truck


----------



## mike63 (25 May 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> Yeah my brother is a MCpl.
> Here Here on missing the uniform sometimes.
> Where I work as a CR04 indeterminante, there is alot of hostility towards retired military guys double dipping. My new boss hates us and has stated she will not hire a priority if she can get away with it.
> Making my life hell. Freakin micro-manager.
> ...


Yep I know your brother.
Your lucky that you got your indeterminate position.  I'm only term until 31 Mar 12 with a very good chance of being renewed but, that will be determined once the budget is sorted out and we see just how we will be affected when the troops start coming home from Afghanistan.  You might want to watch out for another CR04 indeterminate position that will be coming avail soon at the CDA.  The girl that I work under, is posted to Ottawa this APS, we just don't know exactly when as that will be determined on the sell of her house.  Her hubby is IR in Ottawa already.  It's a bilingual position, lots of paperwork but very manageable because I do lots of her work with her.

As for your current boss...well she's just an idiot!  Plain and simple.  There is a reason why we are a priority and it is no fault of our own.  She should be happy to have people like us.   I've worked with civies that have never been in the military and between you and me, they are not worth the paper that their pay cheque's are written on.  Now, that is not all civies, just my experience with the few.  They are lazy, take longer than allowed breaks, spend more time complaining about the job than they do actually working at it, they are not dedicated, they are not punctual and at the same time, figure they should be getting paid more for doing less.  I just don't get it, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Maraduer (29 May 2011)

Nope it's not just you.  
You hit it about dead on.  My boss is usually 20 minutes late almost everyday.  You would think she would leave 25 minutes early. 
I would love to take the job at CDA. however I lack the bilingual aspect.
The other problem is because of our work ethic i would most likely be getting the work done, so you can enjoy a long coffee break..lol
I am considering coming back to the base. 
I would be nice to work out at the gym on base before or after work.
Just ran into another signaller who went pri to corrections then became a guard.
He has our exact point of view. 
Calls them slack and lazy

Are you part of the SISIP class action law suit as well?


----------



## mike63 (29 May 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> Nope it's not just you.
> You hit it about dead on.  My boss is usually 20 minutes late almost everyday.  You would think she would leave 25 minutes early.
> I would love to take the job at CDA. however I lack the bilingual aspect.
> The other problem is because of our work ethic i would most likely be getting the work done, so you can enjoy a long coffee break..lol
> ...



When I was on the PriList, I had received a few emails from Corrections Canada, to send in my resume.  All the positions where at the Bath Institution, some where as payroll clk and 2 where something to do with making up the inmates work schedule and making sure they got paid.  There would be a lot of face to face with these guys which didn't sit too well with me, mainly because I wouldn't be carrying any wpns...lol...didn't take them up on any of them positions.

No I am not part of this SISIP class action suit.  What is that all about?  All I know is, that I think what SISIP really has to re-look at the way they 'help' us out.  They should not include any VAC payment towards the amount of money they deduct from what they will pay you each month...that is total BS and a slap in the face!


----------



## kato1964 (26 Sep 2011)

My first post on this forum. I joined as a YTEP in late Oct '83. Went through Cornwallis fm Oct 83 - Jan 84, crse 8344, 7 Pl. Did a few weeks in Pat Pl in Kingston, then started my 212 Tel Op TQ3's in Feb (?), maybe March of '84. Crse 8401, if I recall correctly. (Anyone remember Obi-Wan-Kanugly?) Just pulled the pin in January of this year, after 27+ yrs svc. Now a greasy,  long haired, double-dippin' civvy. That damned YTEP year haunted me right to the very end. Seemed like the right thing at the time. No idea I'd do 25+ yrs. Probably would have done 35, but blew a back, and was released 3B.


----------



## krustyrl (26 Sep 2011)

Anyone on a 3b release, are we not automatically on the SISIP Class Action Lawsuit.?  I don't recall having to put your name on the list. Anyone.??


----------



## mike63 (2 Oct 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Anyone on a 3b release, are we not automatically on the SISIP Class Action Lawsuit.?  I don't recall having to put your name on the list. Anyone.??



Yes I'm on the list.  I was told that I was automatically put on the list by this group. http://leavenovetbehind.com/

I also received this email from them wrt the class action lawsuit,

Dear Mike, 

This is an update to our June 2011 memo to the Class.
We are pleased to inform you that the Federal Court will hear two issues raised in the Class Action on November 16 and 17, 2011. The hearing will begin at 9:30 am on November 16 and 17, 2011 at The Law Courts located at 1815 Upper Water Street in Halifax, Nova Scotia. The hearing is open to the public and we encourage all interested Class Members and supporters to attend.
The parties have asked the Court to determine the following two questions:
1.	Does the Government have a legal right under the insurance policy (SISIP 901102) to reduce the Class Member’s SISIP long term disability benefit in the amount of the Class Member’s Pension Act disability pension?
2.	Is the Government miscalculating the Class Member’s SISIP long term disability benefit under the insurance policy (SISIP 901102)?
The Federal Court is able to hear these issues at this early stage because the parties have agreed on the relevant facts.
The Federal Court will not decide all of the issues in Class Action. If the Court decides against the Class on these issues, the Class Action will continue on the remaining issues.

Whenever you wish to send us an e-mail regarding this lawsuit please use the following address: SISIPClassAction@mcinnescooper.com. This should help to make e-mail communications regarding this action as efficient as possible.

Best Regards,
The SISIP class action team
http://LeaveNoVetBehind.ca
http://Facebook.com/LeaveNoVetBehind
# # #


----------



## mike63 (2 Oct 2011)

kato1964 said:
			
		

> My first post on this forum. I joined as a YTEP in late Oct '83. Went through Cornwallis fm Oct 83 - Jan 84, crse 8344, 7 Pl. Did a few weeks in Pat Pl in Kingston, then started my 212 Tel Op TQ3's in Feb (?), maybe March of '84. Crse 8401, if I recall correctly. (Anyone remember Obi-Wan-Kanugly?) Just pulled the pin in January of this year, after 27+ yrs svc. Now a greasy,  long haired, double-dippin' civvy. That damned YTEP year haunted me right to the very end. Seemed like the right thing at the time. No idea I'd do 25+ yrs. Probably would have done 35, but blew a back, and was released 3B.



Hey Kato,
You where there the same time I was.  I was serial 8335, 27 Aug - 4 Nov 83. 5 Plt right across the street from the messhall.  You spent your entire career as a TelOp?  I was medically remustered to TelOP (spent the first 7 yrs as a Cook) in Jan 90 - Sep 08.


----------



## Maraduer (21 Nov 2011)

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/classa_sisip

Hey Mike63 and anyone else who got screwed by SISIP, here is the website you need to check out right away

Sorry for taking so long to get back Mike


----------



## mike63 (21 Nov 2011)

Maraduer said:
			
		

> http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/classa_sisip
> 
> Hey Mike63 and anyone else who got screwed by SISIP, here is the website you need to check out right away
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to get back Mike



Hey Ken, yeah I'm on that list and waiting patiently for it to end.  Thanks for this.


----------



## Tank Troll (21 Nov 2011)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - I married one!
> 
> ;D
> 
> ...



The song In remember singing was  "Why tepp for a full yeearrr till* they go home*"
I wasn't ytep but lots of my buddies were. I even remember some of the "Qtips" started out in what ever trade you need POET for then getting jerked around till the year was up (never started the POET course ) then being told that the only way to stay in was to go to one of the combat arms trades.


----------



## Maraduer (22 Nov 2011)

Yup I remember that song and remember getting screwed around. Started in 83 as a YTEP Airframe tech. Showed up on course and we were told when the year was over none of us would remain Airframe techs. Of 25 only 3 passed.
The rest of us basically said whats the use. Drink at the A club and sit in PAT platoon for the rest of the year. 
They gave me Admin Clk, after getting in and posted, remustered to Rad Op


----------



## kenphut (16 Feb 2012)

One here from '82.  Straight to Wainwright for 26(?) weeks encompassing basic to graduation from battle school.  Frezenburg PL with 3 killed in a wreck during training.  Went to 1st Btn then 2 Cdo then out with a broken back.  YTEP was like having the mark of Cain on you.


----------



## krustyrl (16 Feb 2012)

My story is a bit different. Entered as POET, re-assigned to ATCA did 6 mos OJT in G'Wood then the 6 month course in TCTI in Cornwall, On and  ended up being CT'd a week before couse finished (don't ask...politics) and ended up Safety Systems for the next 25 yrs eventually thru the constant changes of amalgamation AVN then a trade  restructure to ALSE/ACS.  Now a 3B release this December.  I ain't no way complaining been an awesome ride.!!

FYI Basic course Serial was 8545.


----------



## kato1964 (12 Jul 2012)

8344. In Cornwallis from October 83 to Jan 84. Only one thing worse than going to Cornwallis, and that was GOING BACK TO Cornwallis after the Christmas 83 break!! When I joined I had no clue about Class A,B,C, etc. Just joined until I "figured out what I wanted to do". I was offered two choices; A) join for 3 years, be in come hell or high water, or B) be in for one year, and get out in 30 days if it sucked. I chose option B. Tel Op crse 8401 from Feb - May 84. Then of course ended up a Sig Op. Released 3B in January 2011, after accepting a civvy position on the Edmonton Garrison. I joined in Edmonton, back in '83. Who knew?? All those years in uniform, and it turns out I wanted to be a greasy Public Servant on the Edmonton Garrison. lol
Well into my career I'd see documents stamped with the big red YTEP. Like the scarlet letter. No regrets though. For me it was the right way to start, and led to a 27+ year career. I would have done a full 35 if I hadn't trashed my back.


----------



## Tonester (7 Sep 2013)

Wainright Alberta PPCLI 83', started training in early year then they said GOV was cutting us back because of lack of funds and sent half of our platoon home at end of the year...oh was I mad , my Sgt NCO said I was good and good for snipering but heard of the cutbacks and wish me luck.


----------



## V_I_Lenin (9 Nov 2013)

10 Platoon 8533 RTOP/Rad-Op/Sig-Op/ACISS/soon-to-be-retired Jimmy here...I have a very clear memory of an Aero Engine Tech YTEP being told that of his entire class in Borden, only one would be allowed to stay in the trade after their year was up...

I had to wonder what the GAFF level was like on those courses, for the staff and students alike...seemed like an exercise in futility to me...


----------



## JCoady (17 Nov 2014)

I was a YTEP In 83 got out on a medical ... I was in 2 platoon had a Master seaman Lawson I can't remember my squad no. and am hoping someone knows me from then. Iv'e put in an application at national archives. Failing that I need to get in touch with Master Seaman Lawson ( I have No Idea what his Rank would be now) He was up for promotion in 83 summer. I sure kick myself for not staying now! If I remember correctly most of us were supply tec.'s Is there any one from My squad out there? if you do remember me please send me an E-mail Jonathan_coady@shaw.ca 
thank you ...


----------



## DTC-62 (22 May 2015)

CFRS Cornwallis - Course 8529 - 2PL 4Sq   

Hey, anyone remember Cpl Ekert for pt? ...afternoon 2pl .... Still don't move...


----------



## Gunplumber (22 May 2015)

8342 11 plt. Weapons Tech and still in the Army. Had to get out after the year but rejoined my reserve Regt and then got into the Regs a couple of years later. 32 and counting.


----------



## Simmie981 (20 Sep 2016)

I was in suicide 6  8383


----------



## shooter_t1 (23 Sep 2016)

Ha. YTEP. Yep, I was one. Went straight to RCR Battle School for 26 weeks in September of 85. Graduated, went to 3 RCR in Winnipeg, then went to Germany. Stayed in Baden till they closed it. Then went to 2 RCR in Gagetown for a little bit, did some other stuff for a while, and then rebadged to PPCLI and went to Calgary. Ended up in Edmonton, then got out.


----------

